# Sustainable Malmö



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of Citytunneln:

*Malmö Central Nedre*


Eurovision Song Contest 2013, Ideas Design par Ideas.se, sur Flickr


Eurovision Song Contest 2013, Ideas Design par Ideas.se, sur Flickr

Old (renovate) and new station buildings are interconnected


Eating Area at Malmö Central Station designed by Ideas par Ideas.se, sur Flickr


Malmö Central Station par os♥to, sur Flickr


Malmö Central Station par os♥to, sur Flickr


Malmö Central Station par os♥to, sur Flickr










*Trianglen station*

Northern entrance


2011-001893 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8936939965/


Sans titre de par Andreas Kildegaard, sur Flickr


Triangeln Sun par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Andreas Kildegaard, sur Flickr

Southern entrance


Sans titre de par Andreas Kildegaard, sur Flickr

*Hyllie station*


Hyllie centrum par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr


Stationstorget par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr


Ankomsthall - station Hyllie par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/7843536616/


station Hyllie par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A treehouse? par Timmy_L, sur Flickr


Escalators par Timmy_L, sur Flickr


Honeycomb Apartments I par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Turning torso, Västra hamnen par Majaek, sur Flickr


Heaven or hell par The Houser Wolf experience, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkipse/9057218702/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/7392784460/in/photostream/

Lomma island









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/7606726398/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/7617185292/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/7620371850/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bagers bro/Bagers bridge and the old town of Malmö:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/7649312032/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/7645678646/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/7645672346/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/7645644682/in/photostream/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, there's some great contemporary architecture in Malmö


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some bridges in and near Malmö:


Panorama of Öresund Bridge from Västra Hamnen par The Terminal Man, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magnusl3d/5898750669/


Malmö at night par idborg, sur Flickr


Universitetsbron Bridge par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Old Port Malmö par brandsvig, sur Flickr


Bridge over calm water 1 par Oskar Ferm, sur Flickr


The bridge par Henke!, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Western Harbor Looking Back by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

New Malmö seen from the top of the famous skyscraper Turning Torso:

Västra hamnen


Lovely Living by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Västra hamnen at the bottom of the picture and the Öresund bridge


Ribersborg by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

The construction sites of the new mid-rises and redevelopments in Central Malmö


Central Malmö by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dockan - the area of the old dock and the port


Port of Malmö by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Looking at Dockan by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Kockums by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

A newly established Varvsparken


Sollekplatsen by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västra hamnen again


Toy houses by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Västra Hamnen by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Platform by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Mixed style by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of the *Emporia Shopping Center*:


Emporia Shopping Center in Malmö by "The owner", on Flickr


Blue Emporia Skylight Entrance VIII by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Blue by ULundquist, on Flickr


Emporia by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


Emporia by TriggerFingerTony, on Flickr


Emporia Yellow Escalator by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Glass Waves by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely place to stay par ClickSnapShot, sur Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Västra hamnen Turning Torso 20130710 N8B9959F by News Oresund, on Flickr


Turning Torso Malmö 20130710 N8B9955F by News Oresund, on Flickr


Turning Torso Malmö 20130710 N8B9939F by News Oresund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

TT rocks, but a new iconic and higher skyscraper will be built in Gothenburg.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Varvsparken:


The Varvsparken with lights, and the Turning Torso par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice thread about the modern part of Malmö! Just keep in mind, that's not how 90% of the city looks, its a quite old city, though pretty modern nowadays.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> Nice thread about the modern part of Malmö! Just keep in mind, that's not how 90% of the city looks, its a quite old city, though pretty modern nowadays.


The one can only add that it changes pretty fast. Malmö is under transformation into a carbon-free city.


----------



## vanadio (Jul 21, 2009)

That looks like the paradise


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Morning greetings from Malmoe par Eddie Svärd, sur Flickr


Malmö University II par hansn, sur Flickr


The Lighthouse I par hansn, sur Flickr


Glass rind par toma.fodor, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maerten/9608562070/


Up Past The Fans Of Triangeln par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Station Triangeln South par claustral, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9615466706/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö par Aquí y Allá Aste Nagusia, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö par Susana A. Olivé, sur Flickr


DSC03110 par marco_pozzo, sur Flickr


Malmö par Susana A. Olivé, sur Flickr


Malmö par Susana A. Olivé, sur Flickr


Honeycomb Apartments I par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


MALMO - TRIANGELN STATION par Andrea Votta, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of 'Emporia' - the shopping mall that was awarded with the title of the best mall in 2013. Location: Hyllie Centurm, Malmö, Sweden:


Systemtext levererar skyltlösningar till Stars and Stripes nya restaurang på Emporia i Malmö par Systemtext, sur Flickr

The façade of 'Emporia':









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maerten/9757994356/in/photolist-fXtdZe-fShgL1-fNfi2b-fKjnvn-fDVVas-fD5oKh-fBXtMB-fAqetS-fv76wC-ftrJXH-frErRy-gbsnwm-ga8ba4-fJGTXe/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9816713743/in/photolist-fXtdZe-fShgL1-fNfi2b-fKjnvn-fDVVas-fD5oKh-fBXtMB-fAqetS-fv76wC-ftrJXH-frErRy-gbsnwm-ga8ba4-fJGTXe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maerten/9578483652/

Interior in the blue (water) section:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10042141435/in/photolist-gioAMz-fZ1SYK-fXtdZe-fShgL1-fNfi2b-fKjnvn-fDVVas-fD5oKh-fBXtMB-fAqetS-fv76wC-ftrJXH-frErRy-gbsnwm-ga8ba4-fJGTXe

The green section:


Emporia Malmo par emilijariaukaite, sur Flickr


Emporia par Infomastern, sur Flickr


Emporia Malmo par emilijariaukaite, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hyllie Centrum seen from above:


Hyllie centrum. Vy mot Lindeborg i öst. par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr

A complex of the 18 and 28 floor buildings is under construction there.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

MALMO - TRIANGELN STATION by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


MALMO - VASTRA HAMNEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


MALMO - VASTRA HAMNEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


MALMO - VASTRA HAMNEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

MALMO by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


MALMO by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


MALMO by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Citytunneln station Triangeln Malmo Foto News Øresund par News Oresund, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

[38/365] Bokeh par Haz_man, sur Flickr


West Harbour par Haz_man, sur Flickr


[10/365] par Haz_man, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Station Triangeln:


Triangeln South Level Two par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Riding Past The Fans At Triangeln par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Triangeln South Geodesic Dome par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Geodesic dome skylight par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Honeycomb Apartments IV par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Western Harbor Building 1 par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr

Malmö Live (U/C)


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr


#malmö #architecture par Martin Bengtsson, sur Flickr


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr

Station Triangeln


Station Triangeln par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr

This view change significantly after 17 highrises a built (project Nyhamnen)


Trainy par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSCF9165 par allweatherfoto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Media Evolution City constructed in 2012:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/11184957746/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Central par Dimidus, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västra hamnen


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Live (U/C)


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr

Niagara/Malmö högskolan (U/C)


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

24022014-IMG_3478 par trulssonphotography, sur Flickr


Water par JimmyVai, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Niagara (at the front; getting dressed up) and Malmö Live


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

131030_6523 par goran.lenz, sur Flickr


131030_6518 par goran.lenz, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A stroll in the sunset par Oskar Ferm, sur Flickr


The "Giraffe" par Oskar Ferm, sur Flickr


Early morning in Dockan par Oskar Ferm, sur Flickr


The Scania and Blekinge Court of Appeal par Oskar Ferm, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Do you even skate, bro? - #Malmö #Sweden #TurningTorso #Scandinavia #travel #traveling #building #architecture #skateboarding #skate #fighttheestablishment par HalfwayAnywhere, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The newest (pre-tram) buses in action:


Malmöexpressen 4 par Business Region Skåne, sur Flickr


Malmöexpressen 3 par Business Region Skåne, sur Flickr


Malmöexpressen 2 par Business Region Skåne, sur Flickr


Malmöexpressen 1 par Business Region Skåne, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The construction work of a small, but nice office building 'Glasvasen' has started in Nyhamnen, Malmö: 









Bild: Jernhusen

Glasvasen in facts:

6 000 sq. m. office
1 000 sq. m. retail
App. 500 new workplaces.
Architect: Kanozi Arkitekter
Prem. date of completion: nowember 2015.

Source: http://www.byggnyheter.se/2014/04/nu-b-rjar-bygget-av-glasvasen. Ths project is a part of a larger (re-)development project in central Malmö which is called 'Nyhamnen':

(c) kanozi.se









:banana:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lars_wildlife_photo/13854080625/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lars_wildlife_photo/13854455294/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Central Station 1 par Ian YVR, sur Flickr


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

I am amazed by this city. The modern architecture is perfect


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clolabaule/14040026323/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130825_0563.jpg par fabianemillani, sur Flickr


_Z533408 par Borglin.M, sur Flickr


_Z5B6771-1 par Borglin.M, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_0113 par reneheunen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Toughest 2014 Malmö par Kullez, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö par barne usch, sur Flickr


Malmö par barne usch, sur Flickr


Malmö par barne usch, sur Flickr


Malmö par barne usch, sur Flickr


Malmö par barne usch, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vår Malmö V par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr


Vår Malmö VII par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr


Vår Malmö III par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr


Vår Malmö VI par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr


Vår Malmö VIII par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr


Turning Torso | Malmö | Sweden par wolnerchris, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The no fun zone - #Malmö #Sweden #Sverige #Scandinavia #travel #traveling #signs #balloons #Scania #Skåne #noballoons #somanyrules #policestate par HalfwayAnywhere, sur Flickr


SUS II par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr


SUS I par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hyllie*:


15 maj 2014 par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr


15 maj 2014 par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr


15 maj 2014 par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr


15 maj 2014 par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr

Quality Hotel View (18 & 30 fl.) is under construction.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västra Hamnen i Malmö par greinsmark, sur Flickr


Västra Hamnen i Malmö par greinsmark, sur Flickr


Västra Hamnen i Malmö par greinsmark, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Triangeln:


Det nya Malmö par forzacaroline, sur Flickr


Triangeln Station Entrance Malmö par unnamedculprit, sur Flickr


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks so modern! :applause:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

BO01:


Malmo Sweden BO01 par P. Stoltz , sur Flickr


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Close! That area is called Dockan, but is located in Vastra Hamnen like Bo01.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö / Sweden by zilverbat., on Flickr

Mamiya RZ67 - BW - IlfordDelta100 - The New City I by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö by Frank Plaschke, on Flickr

Malmö by Frank Plaschke, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västra Hamnen, Malmö by mike'sworld, on Flickr

Västra Hamnen, Malmö by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö by marcus.ks, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Emporia by marcus.ks, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of Västra hamnen seen from the iconic Turning Torso:

Tiny hoods by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Västra Hamnen Malmö by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Living in shadow by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Top of the world ✌ by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmoexpressen Malmo Central_20140618_0005 by News Oresund, on Flickr

Buss by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Station Triangeln

Triangeln – Kv. Kaninen, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Station Triangeln, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by torpedia.dk, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by torpedia.dk, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by torpedia.dk, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by torpedia.dk, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mother, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sankt Johannes Kyrka, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Triangeln – Kv. Kaninen, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Point Hyllie, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Point Hyllie, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Station Hyllie:

Hyllie Station, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hyllie:

Nordiskt Forum by Hyllie centrum, on Flickr

L1008733_v1 by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr

L1008730_v1 by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr

I Eschers anda, interiör från Hyllie köpcentrum by lahedl, on Flickr

L1008725_v1 by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20131219-_DSC1223 by Awire79, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Niaga/Malmö högskolan:

Malmö, Götaland, SE by Mirko Tamburello, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Emporia:

Emporia, winkelcentrum, parkeergarage, Malmø by Peter Westerhof, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Trianglen i Malmö by Lars. Landscape and wildlife photo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmöexpressen by John | Niklasson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hyllie Centrum Photo_Ewa Levau by rockymtninst, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_7833 by Hygeliak, on Flickr

IMG_7832 by Hygeliak, on Flickr

IMG_7934 by Hygeliak, on Flickr

Turning Torso Tower by Mahmoud Abuabdou, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Live by Nossungam, on Flickr

Malmö Live by Nossungam, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Turning Torso by emillegomesrosa, on Flickr

Reflection by mariaeklind, on Flickr

Reflection by mariaeklind, on Flickr

Malmö live by mariaeklind, on Flickr

living art by christophhornung142, on Flickr

Lighthouse by Ricky Sahlstrom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Malmo :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmo / Sweden 2014 by zilverbat., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by frettir, on Flickr

Untitled by frettir, on Flickr

Untitled by frettir, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö, Sweden | by Magnus Larsson [900x600] by sokomalone0305, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västra hamnen by Alexander Edsjö, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A rainy winter evening in Malmö by mariaeklind, on Flickr

A rainy winter evening in Malmö by mariaeklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Emporia shopping mall:

Emporia shopping centre, Malmö, Sweden by Ken Lee 2010, on Flickr

Emporia shopping centre, Malmö, Sweden by Ken Lee 2010, on Flickr

Emporia shopping centre, Malmö, Sweden by Ken Lee 2010, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ankarparken, Västra Hamnen, malmö 2014 by sNMsyrgC, on Flickr

Gustav Adolfs Torg by dlazios, on Flickr

Slottsparken by dlazios, on Flickr

Turbinkanalen by dlazios, on Flickr

Gustav Adolfs Torg by dlazios, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Öresundsbron | Malmö | Sweden by wolnerchris, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmo City Center by Taomeister, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Inre Fyr I by Gustaf_E, on Flickr

Universitetsbron I by Gustaf_E, on Flickr

DSC01513 by Kangheewan, on Flickr

DSC00792 by Kangheewan, on Flickr

City by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Malmö Live II by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västra Hamnen X by Gustaf_E, on Flickr

Västra Hamnen VIII by Gustaf_E, on Flickr

Västra Hamnen VI by Gustaf_E, on Flickr

Västra Hamnen III by Gustaf_E, on Flickr

Malmö Inre Fyr I by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Turning Torso | Malmö | Sweden by wolnerchris, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Μάλμε [Malmö] - Σουηδία by Mpizelos, on Flickr

Μάλμε [Malmö] - Σουηδία by Mpizelos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö by Francesco Troncone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Live, Sweden by Niklex Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Turning Torso Malmö, Sweden by Niklex Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_0026 by Diego Ituño, on Flickr

Old with new #bestmix #oldandnew #architecture #malmö #sweden by Annaken-s, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Shopping Mall Emporia

Emporia Shopping Center Skylight - Saddle Candy by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Station Triangeln

Station Triangeln, Malmo, Sweden by Joakim Linde, on Flickr

Station Hyllie and a fragment of Emporia mall (it was under construction when the picture was taken)

Hyllie Station by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_1253 by Anastasiya Papova, on Flickr

DSC_1346 by Anastasiya Papova, on Flickr

Malmö Central Station by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Turning Torso Malmö by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Västra Hamnen Harbor by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Turning Torso Malmö by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Turning Torso Malmö by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Centralstation by Viktor Wu, on Flickr

Flygfoto-Malmö-Skåne by Benjamin Frost, on Flickr

Hyllie centrum - 2 juli 2015 by Hyllie Centrum, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Niagara and World Maritime University (WMU), Universitetsholmen:

World Maritime University, Malmö by Ingemar Ljungdahl, on Flickr

World Maritime University, Malmö by Ingemar Ljungdahl, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Turning Torso has been awarded a *10 Year Award by the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat* (CTBUH) for its continued value to the surrounding area and successful performance across a number of categories, including environmental, engineering performance, vertical transport, iconography, and others.
The construction of a 190 m. tall skyscraper which was project by a famous architect Santiago Calatrava ended on 27th of August 2005.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joqe/19747916173









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joqe/19746158234


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Supermoon lunar eclipse by Ricky Sahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö university by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Malmö university by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Train station - Triangeln by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Trianglen station (almost exactly 5 years after Citytunneln was innaugurated)

Triangeln station S Johan's chruch trees at rear by Malcolm Payne, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Triangeln South Level Two by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Triangeln Malmö by Sanja Matonickin, on Flickr

Triangeln Station, Malmö by Kristian Ohlsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö university by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Hovrätten by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Hovrätten by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Västra hamnen ("Western Harbour"), and Turning Torso by Naotake Murayama, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Summer night in the city by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Live by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö in change (districts with high environmental goals):

Västra hamnen

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Universitetsholmen

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Hyllie

Hyllie in September by highshot .se, on Flickr

Emporia, Malmö by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Hyllie:

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some other places in Malmö:

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

continued..

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

World Maritime University:

Malmö by Lars Welin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*KPMG: Malmo - from polluted shipyard to green city* (NZ Herald, New Zealand)

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö Sweden by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö - Turning Torso by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö - Architecture by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr


----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_6680 by Kirill Skovpen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Close-up by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Architecture by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Cityscape by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Spot on by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Malmö central station by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmöfestivalen by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Double-decker by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Malmö view by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Studio Malmö by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Studio Malmö by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hyllie

Evening ride in front of building 4 of Point Hyllie, Malmö’s 2nd tallest skyscraper (after Turning Torso) which also makes it the 5th tallest in Sweden. �� (taken a while back; it’s almost finished now!) #malmotown by Karl Andersson, on Flickr

20190430 Hoghuset the Point i Hyllie_Malmo 005 by News Oresund, on Flickr

20191216 Quality Hotel View och Point Hyllie 0106 by News Oresund, on Flickr

20191216 Hyllie fran Point Hyllie mot Lindeborg 0019 by News Oresund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kitchen &amp; Table Malmö - sky bar by D_M_S, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Maria Eklind*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Maria Eklind*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Maria Eklind*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Maria Eklind*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Maria Eklind*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Maria Eklind*​


----------

